# Multiple HDD laptop.. Confused!!!



## stoksie123 (Jan 22, 2015)

I have an ASUS X750LB laptop that has 4 HDD's combining to about 2TB of storage space. I just filled up my first HDD, the others are completely empty but I have no idea how to make everything from now on install/download to one of the empty HDD's and will it basically treat it as a new computer being an empty HDD, because that will be really, really annoying. I messed around and created a "Storage Pool" (?) which merged two of my HDD's into one 930GB capacity HDD but overall I'm really confused. I just want all the HDD's to be one...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Are you just looking on how to change where downloads and programs install too?

3 Ways to Choose Where a Download is Saved - wikiHow


----------



## stoksie123 (Jan 22, 2015)

UPDATE: I can't move anything to my desktop anymore because "OS is full."


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi is this what your meaning Change default path of User profile personal files and program installation path


----------



## stoksie123 (Jan 22, 2015)

Not really.. I just want to have all my HDD's connected instead of being separate ones, otherwise I will have to go through this again when I fill up the next HDD and the next, etc etc. Every time I try to move something to my desktop or install an update I can't because my C: drive is full, but the others are all empty and I don't understand why it won't just roll over.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Have you thought about setting up a RAID 0 with all of your drives?

Granted they are the same speeds and sizes.


----------



## stoksie123 (Jan 22, 2015)

I've never heard of that, what does it do?
They're not all the same sizes though :/


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> UPDATE: I can't move anything to my desktop anymore because "OS is full."


 Can we see a screenshot of *Disk Management* window. 
Go to Search type *diskmgmt.msc*, Right click the* diskmgmt *results and* Run As Administrator*. Please attach a screenshot of *Disk Management* window showing the upper and lower parts of the window and all drives. 
I do not think you have 4 HDD's but one HDD that is partitioned into 4. If so, you can Right the partition just to the _Right _of the* C:* drive, if you have nothing in it, *Delete* it, making it *Unallocated Space*. You then can _Right_ click the *C: *drive and choose to *Extend Volume* into the *Unallocated Space* to increase the size of your *C: *drive. Be sure to backup before attempting, just in case.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

stoksie123 said:


> I've never heard of that, what does it do?
> They're not all the same sizes though :/


All you need to Know about RAIDs | Tech Support Forum


----------



## stoksie123 (Jan 22, 2015)

Here is the screenshot. One of the partitions has now disappeared since I removed the Storage Space pool...


----------



## stoksie123 (Jan 22, 2015)

UPDATE: I recovered the missing partition through trial and error, here is the most recent screenshot.


----------



## stoksie123 (Jan 22, 2015)

spunk.funk said:


> Can we see a screenshot of *Disk Management* window.
> Go to Search type *diskmgmt.msc*, Right click the* diskmgmt *results and* Run As Administrator*. Please attach a screenshot of *Disk Management* window showing the upper and lower parts of the window and all drives.
> I do not think you have 4 HDD's but one HDD that is partitioned into 4. If so, you can Right the partition just to the _Right _of the* C:* drive, if you have nothing in it, *Delete* it, making it *Unallocated Space*. You then can _Right_ click the *C: *drive and choose to *Extend Volume* into the *Unallocated Space* to increase the size of your *C: *drive. Be sure to backup before attempting, just in case.


Disregard my last two posts, I misread what you said. Here is the screenshot..


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

In the last screen shot, you can see you only have 2 Physical HDD's and not 4 (eg)* Disk 0 C:* And* D:* and *Disk 1* Drive *E: * *Disk 0* is partitioned and includes Two Drives (eg) *C:* and *D:* The way the computer company has set it up in an EFI Bios, you have another Hidden Recovery partition directly to the _Right_ of the *C:* drive. Since that is there, you cannot delete it to extend your *C:* drive or else you will not be able to run the Recovery, if you ever need it.
You do however have a *1TB* Secondary HDD Drive *E:* that is 100% Free. _Move _all of your personal files from the *C:* Drive to the* E:* drive (eg) *Pictures, Music, Videos, Documents* etc. To make more space on the *C:* When you save a file, save it to your *E:* drive. 
Any files that you can't live without should be on more then one HDD. (eg) *D: *and *E: *


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

After following Spunk's suggestions, also follow this here:

How to use Temporary File Cleaner (TFC) | Tech Support Forum


----------

